
Techcrunch's 2 cents about Scribd - dawie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/25/scribd-rocking-along-rumored-financing/
======
omouse
Is it me or have the TechCrunch comments gotten worse over the last month or
two? <http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/25/scribd-rocking-along-rumored-
financing/#comment-1351566> <http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/25/scribd-
rocking-along-rumored-financing/#comment-1351732>

Congratulations Scribd! You're popular and awesome enough to have haters :D

------
hello_moto
This is interesting. Another YCombinator startup using Microsoft technology
alongside of Xobni, Loopt. Microsoft is Dead?

------
nickb
Bubble's here!

